# Special thanks to Joey and sc1006



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks guys pretty sure it was the trolling motor prop beat all to hell I cleaned it up the fish don’t seem to react near as much. Had a good afternoon before the rain.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My Man!!!
Nice job. Got some pig whites in there.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hell yea. Way to go


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> My Man!!!
> Nice job. Got some pig whites in there.


Had a 1lb 15 oz and a 1lb 12 oz get in close to those 2lb club lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Had a 1lb 15 oz and a 1lb 12 oz get in close to those 2lb club lol


Y’all got some studs up that way.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all got some studs up that way.


That's at lake Tuscaloosa the big ones are in the river Vienna West greene Forkland they get big. They catch some 3 pound ones down there. A 3 pound crappie don't look right. lol but i'm gonna get me one!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn gooduns. May need to drag my perch boat up next time I visit my daughter.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and to think i'm just a few minutes from your house. no invite, what's up?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> and to think i'm just a few minutes from your house. no invite, what's up?
> jack


Your welcome any time this crappie thing is a new to me venture I’m still getting it down. That’s why I ask how long it would take you to get to Demopolis.When I get everything like I like it and my confidence up. We gota go! Or if you want to come all the way up here I got a spot or 2 that’s a sure thing.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Damn gooduns. May need to drag my perch boat up next time I visit my daughter.


Come on hit me up. I got a few spots already I'm saving for special occasions! As little as I get to go I'm learning fast with tech.Then you can leave your sled at the house.Bring Jack with you. He probably gonna need a DD lol!


----------

